# My first finished project



## Mallardman (Jun 26, 2016)

It's nothing special but it's the first thing I've turned that I can say I'm proud of. This is some beautiful maple I traded @pvwoodcrafts for! Honey dipper about 8" long.

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2016)

Can't beat that! Good job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2016)

Great first turn! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2016)

Sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice work. Welcome to the turning addiction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 27, 2016)

lookin good.

Robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Congrats! Don't see many honey dippers displayed on WB. Very nice originality. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caoimhin (Jun 27, 2016)

Very nice my first project I planned to do one screwed up at least 2 times 
I grabbed a scrap 4x4 and turned a small bowl as my first project on the lathe and never tried the honey dripper. Should give it another shot 
Good job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mallardman (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone I'm enjoying turning a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2016)

Honey Drippers....I loved that band.

But seriously...that is pretty cool. If we used more honey around here I'd be inclined to make one...
Maybe...if I made one, we'd use more honey. Genius !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 28, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Honey Drippers....I loved that band.
> 
> But seriously...that is pretty cool. If we used more honey around here I'd be inclined to make one...
> Maybe...if I made one, we'd use more honey. Genius !!



Marc, follow the tutorial @Woodsman put up in the Classroom, build you some bee boxes, you could make a ton of dippers and use them. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2016)

Nicely done! I was gonna make one of these, but I couldn't figure out how to get it into the little bear...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! I was gonna make one of these, but I couldn't figure out how to get it into the little bear...



What's wrong with you, you're a doctor, of all people you should know where it goes!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> What's wrong with you, you're a doctor, of all people you should know where it goes!!!



Not that kind of doc...


----------

